# Hi Peeps



## rubin (Jul 10, 2013)

Long time reader, first time poster.

Currently living in Perth, Aus - where there is no snow, or any chance of snow at all and dying because of it.

Spent a fair bit of time riding in Banff - Preferred Sunshine over the other mountains myself, but caught the bug there, and have since been getting to anywhere I can to get some decent runs.

Currently riding a K2 WWW with Drake Kings. I know the bindings don't necessarily match the board, but the combo works alright on the crap we get in Aus.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Welcome, Perth is a lovely City, you are lucky, just keep your head down, do loads of overtime and make sure you get more time on the snow...


----------

